# Frontier Zone RPG Redux



## Frontierzone

*




Frontier Zone. The Role Playing Game Of The Future. *


by Stuart Sexton
In the 22nd Century, a new frontier begs to be explored. But life in the United Systems Alliance Frontier Zone is dangerous. The United Systems Navy patrols the Zone as best as is possible, but the Seven Fleets are spread way too thinly. What's more, there are the Mordum Hegemony and the Shardon Empire to worry about. Danger and excitement go hand-in-hand in The Frontier Zone.





*



Frontier Zone The Role Playing Game Of The Future. Version 2.0 *


by Stuart Sexton
In the 22nd Century, a new frontier begs to be explored. But life in the United Systems Alliance Frontier Zone is dangerous. The United Systems Navy patrols the Zone as best as is possible, but the Seven Fleets are spread way too thinly. What's more, there are the Mordum Hegemony and the Shardon Empire to worry about. Danger and excitement go hand-in-hand in The Frontier Zone. This version is for those who don't want the nude artwork.
*(86 pages)* *Paperback: **$18.68** Download: $1.25 *


----------

